# T Touch Expert Solar Titanium display problem :(



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

So about three / four weeks ago my T fell to a tile ground from about waist-height o|. Looked at it, barely noticeable little dent on the side. Had to sync the hands.
But thats about it. All's fine. 
Until about a week and a half ago, started notecing this :-s









Two 'blotches' upper left corner.

I only becomes visable after wearing the watch for a few hours, so when it gets warmer.
It takes a little longer to go away (little les than a day). (Will take a picture of when it's gone and post it).
So ... is this bad. Will this maybe go away with time ?
And if not, is it an easy fix for watchmaker / Tissot ? And if so (or not), what price am i looking at ?

Please enlighten me with your expertise ;-)

Greetings,
Thomas


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

I had that same problem with my watch but for unknown reasons. At least I don't remember any hit and I didn't drop it. Anyway, it first started with a small spot but it became larger after a week. I don't know if it would continue after some more time, but it looked like it. 

Fortunately my watch was still under guarantee so Tissot fixed it with no problems. I cannot say what the price would be to fix it, but I was told that the whole LCD was changed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

I've seen this once on a Solar, it has been covered and repaired under warranty.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

I would say that these watches are expected to be able to handle some rough treatment without showing this kind of damage. It should really be covered by the warranty.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

But i'm worried they'll see the dent and say it's my own fault (which it is).

Also, i bought it from someone else. He purchased it in April (in St. Maarten), but i do have all the receipts and what not. It's just under a different name and address.


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think they will mind someone else bought it, as long as you have the sealed warranty. What they did ask was if the watch was dropped or hit. That might be a problem, I think. 

I hope you can get it fixed under warranty.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

In any case since the watch is not terribly expensive even if they replace the display and charge it to you I don't believe that the cost can exceed a few tens of Euro. OTOH I would not go around with a damaged LCD panel for fear it goes blank all of a sudden.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you guys soo much for all your input 

What should i do. Contact the store where it was bought or deal with Tissot directly ?
(Sorry for maybe some silly questions. I've (luckely) never had to deal with warranty before.)


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Unless you want to leave the European winter for a swim I think it is more practical to forget about St. Maarten and contact the Tissot Service in Holland ...


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

Haha 
Thank you all soo much, really apreciated !
I know what i have to do. (And it's not swimming ...)

Happy New Years !!!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Contact Tissot direct and see what they have to say. If it helps I have a G Shock with similar blobs on the display and it's been working just fine for ages.


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

Kilovolt said:


> In any case since the watch is not terribly expensive even if they replace the display and charge it to you I don't believe that the cost can exceed a few tens of Euro. OTOH I would not go around with a damaged LCD panel for fear it goes blank all of a sudden.


They'll replace:
- the whole movement, thus including the lcd
- the hands
- the internal fixed "bezel"
- the gaskets

That's a full service here.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

sticky said:


> Contact Tissot direct and see what they have to say. If it helps I have a G Shock with similar blobs on the display and it's been working just fine for ages.


Well, it's a sore to my eye and i'm not wearing it because of it. So, one way or another, it has to get fixed.



Deli said:


> They'll replace:
> - the whole movement, thus including the lcd
> - the hands
> - the internal fixed "bezel"
> ...


If not under warranty, that sounds pricey. 
(PS: Where's here ? Holland ?)


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

Myrrhman said:


> If not under warranty, that sounds pricey.


It'll be done under warranty I think.
If not, it'll be about 230€, as written in their CS website.



> (PS: Where's here ? Holland ?)


For Netherlands, the watches are sent in Brussels/BE, if I'm right.
Get in touch with [email protected] in Eindhoven, to have a final answer.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks all. Finally got it fixed  All under warranty !









Kudos to the service center ! Got it back in this nice traveling case.
Also got some replaced parts (i think) back.

Didn't take long either. Heard horror storys of people having to wait for more than six months for repairs by Tissot. 
Not for me. Had to do without for four weeks.

Happy


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Myrrhman said:


> Thanks all. Finally got it fixed  All under warranty !
> 
> Kudos to the service center ! Got it back in this nice traveling case.
> Also got some replaced parts (i think) back.
> ...


All's well that ends well. Congrats!


----------



## Radhazard (May 4, 2019)

Myrrhman said:


> Well, it's a sore to my eye and i'm not wearing it because of it. So, one way or another, it has to get fixed.
> 
> If not under warranty, that sounds pricey.
> (PS: Where's here ? Holland ?)


First time poster here. I hope I doing this properly. I have had the same issue with blogs appearing on the watch face. I have not abused the watch. Sent it in and it was repaired without charge. It has occurred again and I'm waiting to here what it will cost to be repaired after sending it in. It seemed to be a common issue with the watch and I wondering if there has been a recall because of it. While doing some online research about this issue I came across an ad for the same watch I have from Macy's department store. The photos in the ad actually had one with the "blob" on the face of the watch! Interesting, it was being advertised as new for $800 usd. I'll try to post the pic.


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

This is the biggest issue with these watches. I have the Expert Solar 1 & 2. I’ve seen the “blob” on both versions.


----------



## Radhazard (May 4, 2019)

Just received the repair estimate. Watch is out of warranty. $325.00 to replace module. 2 to 4 weeks to repair. Tissot dealer said he has seen this issue before and his opinion was that it is mostly caused by shock, dropping, hitting the case. I don’t abuse my watches, but I may have bumped it hard enough doing something that caused it to happen. I’m a little surprised. This watch is a sport type/ outdoor watch and wouldn’t think it was so delicate. I like the watch. I’ll have to be more careful with it.


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Radhazard said:


> Just received the repair estimate. Watch is out of warranty. $325.00 to replace module. 2 to 4 weeks to repair. Tissot dealer said he has seen this issue before and his opinion was that it is mostly caused by shock, dropping, hitting the case. I don't abuse my watches, but I may have bumped it hard enough doing something that caused it to happen. I'm a little surprised. This watch is a sport type/ outdoor watch and wouldn't think it was so delicate. I like the watch. I'll have to be more careful with it.


He's throwing a line of crap at you. I just had to send in mine:



















This only happened when it was exposed to direct sunlight. Once it was out of the sun, the "blobs" faded away.


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

Radhazard said:


> Just received the repair estimate. Watch is out of warranty. $325.00 to replace module. 2 to 4 weeks to repair. Tissot dealer said he has seen this issue before and his opinion was that it is mostly caused by shock, dropping, hitting the case. I don't abuse my watches, but I may have bumped it hard enough doing something that caused it to happen. I'm a little surprised. This watch is a sport type/ outdoor watch and wouldn't think it was so delicate. I like the watch. I'll have to be more careful with it.


Contact them directly, not from a retailer.
There's an internal tech note about this issue. Unless there's a shock on the watch, all the watches with such an LCD issue are repaired on warranty. Even out of the 2 yrs sales warranty.

BTW, it's a sports watch, but it definitely will not endure what a gschock does. Yes these are nicer, more tech, but more fragile, live with it or buy a casio.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Blobs usually associate with micro cracks or just cracks in LCD thus Tissot reply.
It should not rule out possibility of having them as manufacturing defect.


----------



## 04gto (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello all, first time poster here. I am on my second T-Touch Expert Solar. First one zero issues. This one I bought second hand and it was unworn (still had the protective plastic on it) though it was originally purchased in late 2017. This one started getting the screen "blobs" after I wore it for only the third or fourth time. Never banged it dropped it etc. Not a mark on it either. I think this is just a manufacturer defect. I called Tissot customer service and come to find out there is a Swatch service center just a few miles from my house in Culver City, CA. So I walked in there expecting to hear that "The warranty is not transferable" or " It is out of warranty" or do you have your warranty card, original purchase receipt?" etc. To my surprise the lady behind the counter (not a tech) took one look and says "this will be fixed for free under our 'good will' policy". I was given a 2 week estimate and filled out a form. I was able to go online and log in to there 'customer information system' or CIS and follow the progress of my repair. Today I received an update confirming that indeed my watch will be repaired for free. The invoice reads "Service type- GOODWILL(BRAND HQ DECISION)". It has been about a week since I dropped off the watch, but I gotta say, up to this point, the customer service has been exceptional. Amazing even. Based off of my experience, if anyone else has the "blobs" they should take it into Swatch if possible or call and find how to send it directly too Swatch service.


----------



## Sub4 (May 5, 2009)

I have the exact same watch. How did the "blob" happen? I mean, what was the cause of it? How can I prevent it from happening?

Thanks.
Louis


----------



## 04gto (Jul 18, 2019)

Sub4 said:


> I have the exact same watch. How did the "blob" happen? I mean, what was the cause of it? How can I prevent it from happening?
> 
> Thanks.
> Louis


For me the blob just appeared out of nowhere. I did not bang the watch on anything or drop it. I just started noticing a little tiny discoloration in the upper middle of the display. Then after several days it was a lot bigger. I would attach a photo, but because I am a new registered user here, the system will not let me.


----------



## 04gto (Jul 18, 2019)

I got my watch back yesterday. New display and a 'complete maintenance ' was done on it as well ( https://www.tissotwatches.com/en-us/support/prices ). Watch looks brand new. Excellent customer service. $0 charge. Took exactly 3 weeks.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Glad to see you got your watch back and its in order , very nice watch i think T-Touches are cool.


----------



## Bris2000 (Oct 7, 2019)

04gto said:


> Hello all, first time poster here. I am on my second T-Touch Expert Solar. First one zero issues. This one I bought second hand and it was unworn (still had the protective plastic on it) though it was originally purchased in late 2017. This one started getting the screen "blobs" after I wore it for only the third or fourth time. Never banged it dropped it etc. Not a mark on it either. I think this is just a manufacturer defect. I called Tissot customer service and come to find out there is a Swatch service center just a few miles from my house in Culver City, CA. So I walked in there expecting to hear that "The warranty is not transferable" or " It is out of warranty" or do you have your warranty card, original purchase receipt?" etc. To my surprise the lady behind the counter (not a tech) took one look and says "this will be fixed for free under our 'good will' policy". I was given a 2 week estimate and filled out a form. I was able to go online and log in to there 'customer information system' or CIS and follow the progress of my repair. Today I received an update confirming that indeed my watch will be repaired for free. The invoice reads "Service type- GOODWILL(BRAND HQ DECISION)". It has been about a week since I dropped off the watch, but I gotta say, up to this point, the customer service has been exceptional. Amazing even. Based off of my experience, if anyone else has the "blobs" they should take it into Swatch if possible or call and find how to send it directly too Swatch service.


Thank you so much for posting your experience. I have the same watch with the "blobs" on the LCD. I emailed Tissot via their website but haven't had a reply yet.
I will look up my closest Swatch shop and see what they say.. I live in Ireland so I hope I get the same level of service. I will post the any updates. Tissot must be aware of this problem. It must be a defect in design as my watch never got a drop or a shock. It's never been exposed to water or extreme temperatures. Thanks again.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow, never saw that my thread was revived in 2019.

Hope you all had your issues resolved.

For what it's worth, my T Touch is still going strong with no issues whatsoever ever since.


----------



## Caterham Kid (Oct 23, 2017)

Myrrhman said:


> Wow, never saw that my thread was revived in 2019.
> 
> Hope you all had your issues resolved.
> 
> For what it's worth, my T Touch is still going strong with no issues whatsoever ever since.


I am reviving this thread again in 2021!

My Tissot T Touch Expert solar II has developed the same LCD spots. I think it is still under warranty so I am going to call the retailer. To my knowledge it has never been banged. It certainly has never been dropped or worn in water. A watch like this should be able to take a few knocks anyway. I am hoping it is just a manufacturing fault although this seems quite common so perhaps a design issue.


----------



## Sitaramnaik13 (Feb 6, 2021)

Just saw this post as I was looking for if T-touch solar has a design/manufacturing defect. My story, I bought my watch in June 2016 in Dubai and all of a sudden in Dec. 2018 I got this LCD spot, I took my watch to Swatch Service center in Miami, USA and they repaired my out of warranty watch for free, they told me Tissot considers free service for watches whose warranty has expired in last six months. I was very happy and It was a very good after sales experience. Come Jan 2021 that spot on LCD reappeared on my watch and again I took it to Swatch Service center in Mumbai, India and once again they repaired it for free. Even this time it was a great experience dealing with Swatch Service center in Mumbai. Now that I had this issue 2 times and my watch was repaired for free , I am wondering if this is a perennial issue with the LCD and something to do with the quality of LCD or is it a design/manufacturing defect which Tissot is not able to fix.


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Sitaramnaik13 said:


> Just saw this post as I was looking for if T-touch solar has a design/manufacturing defect. My story, I bought my watch in June 2016 in Dubai and all of a sudden in Dec. 2018 I got this LCD spot, I took my watch to Swatch Service center in Miami, USA and they repaired my out of warranty watch for free, they told me Tissot considers free service for watches whose warranty has expired in last six months. I was very happy and It was a very good after sales experience. Come Jan 2021 that spot on LCD reappeared on my watch and again I took it to Swatch Service center in Mumbai, India and once again they repaired it for free. Even this time it was a great experience dealing with Swatch Service center in Mumbai. Now that I had this issue 2 times and my watch was repaired for free , I am wondering if this is a perennial issue with the LCD and something to do with the quality of LCD or is it a design/manufacturing defect which Tissot is not able to fix.


The reason why it's happening is that the new module stabilizer isn't installed. This is a chronic issue with these watches.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Odie said:


> The reason why it's happening is that the new module stabilizer isn't installed. This is a chronic issue with these watches.


What does that mean and how is it done? Do new watches have this issue?


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have a display issue, do you wanna call and see if they were place it whether it’s under warranty or not since it’s a chronic problem. In terms of it being in the new watches (II’s)? I do believe it is, but I’m not 100%.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

I think in Solar 2 Tissot addressed these issues. Or so they say.
Past 2017 current models are solar 2.
Are they also have same issues?


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Rocket1991 said:


> I think in Solar 2 Tissot addressed these issues. Or so they say.
> Past 2017 current models are solar 2.
> Are they also have same issues?


Yes.

There's no way to know without contacting Tissot's repair shop with your watches serial number. I believe this is why they ditched the "Smart Watch" as they were having QC issues.

The Connected Solar has a MIP display (I believe).


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Odie said:


> Yes.
> 
> There's no way to know without contacting Tissot's repair shop with your watches serial number. I believe this is why they ditched the "Smart Watch" as they were having QC issues.
> 
> The Connected Solar has a MIP display (I believe).


I was eying T-Touch solar as my "round number birthday" gift and decided "No" but for reasons of size and over all balance.
Glad i passed on it. Swatch service in Canada sucks.
Also surprised: in so many years of production these issued were not ironed out.
Good and reliable LCD is around us since mid/late 80s. Anyone apart from very cheap knock offs figured it out.
I have Swatch Touch (digital) and it's very good apart from been weekend only affair (color and looks are very informal).
Control scheme is awkward but LCD quality is excellent and it very accurate. Over all very interesting, unique and good watch.


----------



## Lance Pat (Jul 18, 2021)

Mine has never been bumped or not even a mark on it... placed it in the winter sunlight to get a charge ping there it is just a yellow a pice of junk that what it is any excuse to make it your fault I have 10 other watches and this one has been treated with respect but they give us non..the led ink is leaking an old problem on LCD's although Casios can do more than 20 years and work fine.
Lance


----------



## Badis (Aug 25, 2021)

Myrrhman said:


> So about three / four weeks ago my T fell to a tile ground from about waist-height o|. Looked at it, barely noticeable little dent on the side. Had to sync the hands.
> But thats about it. All's fine.
> Until about a week and a half ago, started notecing this :-s
> 
> ...


----------



## Badis (Aug 25, 2021)

This is by no means your fault but 100% a Tissot display problem. It has happened TWICE on my T Touch Solar. First time the display was changed for free by Tissot although outside the guarantee period. It has happened again on the new replaced display and they have advised that they will replace it again for free.

Apparently they are aware of the problem. It's a pitty and very annoying for an expensive and in all other aspects excellent watch.


----------



## Mjmborieny (Oct 14, 2021)

Rocket1991 said:


> Blobs usually associate with micro cracks or just cracks in LCD thus Tissot reply.
> It should not rule out possibility of having them as manufacturing defect.


Do you mind if I asked a small question! Why this issue appeared after the expiry of warranty !!!!!!!???
Because I got this defect on my watch exactly two month after the expiry of warranty as will I’m sooooooo carful while I’m using my watch 
Frankly I believe it is a commercial issue and now I’m start believe t-tossit watch is very bad quality and reliability 
Unfortunately if it become to me I will review this brand as one of the worse watch brand even if they fix my watch


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

My dads t-touch solar has the same issue, anyone knows where i could pick up a new LCD ?


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

It is a defect and they know about it. I’ve had a few of them go back to Tissot for the same issue. 

This is the guy I dealt with in ‘19:

Peter Foster
Vice President / Customer Service

The Swatch Group U.S.
55 Metro Way, Suite #1
Secaucus, NJ 07094
Phone: 201 271 1400
[email protected]


----------



## madaoui.h (5 mo ago)

Odie said:


> He's throwing a line of crap at you. I just had to send in mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madaoui.h (5 mo ago)

Odie said:


> He's throwing a line of crap at you. I just had to send in mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madaoui.h (5 mo ago)

it's not worth it the money i've spend , i will not recomand it


----------

